# No Sound on Commercials



## robinandtami (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm having the oddest issue on my 722k. I have ONE local channel that is not having any volume during commercials. The commercials for that same channel play fine on my other two high def non-dvr receivers. I did a reset and now get volume on SOME commercials. I then tried to see if it was a specific audio type that wasn't playing. All commercials during the last break were in Dolby digital, but still only every other commercial had any volume. I don't think it is an AVR issue since it doesn't seem to be related to a specific audio type and resetting the sat receiver did at least change the behavior. 

Any ideas of things to try before I give up and make the dreaded tech support call?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

And you're complaining?

I could only dream of the day when commercials would auto-mute.


----------



## robinandtami (Oct 24, 2010)

"SayWhat?" said:


> And you're complaining?
> 
> I could only dream of the day when commercials would auto-mute.


Haha... Well it's in my wife's entertainment room/kitchen and I think she is annoyed by the sudden silence and just the fact that it isn't working right.


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

Now that is a feature I actually wouldn't mind paying for.


----------



## robinandtami (Oct 24, 2010)

Update.... Shortly after the reset... It went back to no sound on ALL commercials fir that one local channel.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

robinandtami said:


> Update.... Shortly after the reset... It went back to no sound on ALL commercials fir that one local channel.


What channel is it (call letters and city)? I'll see if there's any known issues with it.

If you call, and it truly is just the one channel, chances are they'll just put in a report about the issue.


----------



## robinandtami (Oct 24, 2010)

"[email protected] Network" said:


> What channel is it (call letters and city)? I'll see if there's any known issues with it.
> 
> If you call, and it truly is just the one channel, chances are they'll just put in a report about the issue.


It's WKRG Mobile AL. However... commercials for that channel play just fine on my other two HD receivers (222k's I think.).

Thanks for checking.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

robinandtami said:


> It's WKRG Mobile AL. However... commercials for that channel play just fine on my other two HD receivers (222k's I think.).
> 
> Thanks for checking.


Nothing on known issue list. Definitely a bit strange that only the 1 TV does it.

Has anything been changed in the Audio setup/dolby digital settings on the receivers?


----------



## robinandtami (Oct 24, 2010)

"[email protected] Network" said:


> Nothing on known issue list. Definitely a bit strange that only the 1 TV does it.
> 
> Has anything been changed in the Audio setup/dolby digital settings on the receivers?


Nothing has been changed in the receivers. If it were a receiver issue I'd think it would occur on more than one channel. It is also odd that the behavior changed for a short time after I reset the 722k, then reverted back to no sound on all commercials for that one channel.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

I have no issues with my 722k and WKRG.. Problem has to be in a setting on your TV or Audio equipment.. As a Dish Retailer in this area I have not seen or heard any issues from this channel from any of my customers.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

RobinAndTami:

If you ever figure out what is causing your problem, please post it. A lot of us would like to enable that "feature".


----------



## oldanbo (May 20, 2004)

bnborg said:



> RobinAndTami:
> 
> If you ever figure out what is causing your problem, please post it. A lot of us would like to enable that "feature".


The only time i enjoyed the sound on commercials was for the chrysler 300 with Deano singing sway, and the honda accord commercial with the tune from simon & garfunkel, the only livin boy in new york.

Otherwise, I would consider it a gift.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

I'll swap you my 722K for yours. No sound on commericials. Priceless!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## robinandtami (Oct 24, 2010)

"skyviewmark1" said:


> I have no issues with my 722k and WKRG.. Problem has to be in a setting on your TV or Audio equipment.. As a Dish Retailer in this area I have not seen or heard any issues from this channel from any of my customers.


Well if you know of a receiver setting that can cause audio to fail on ONE channel only... by all means enlighten me. It's all commercials,whether they are broadcast in DD or stereo. I've run at least 5.1 audio in three rooms for the past decade and owned at least ten AVR's during that time and do not know of an AVR setting that could be causing this.  I don't run audio through any of my tv's so that's a non starter as well.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Still nothing on our channel issue list. Also, I'm out of ideas on what may be causing the problem. I'm starting to think it may be the receiver, but at the same time, I have doubts because it's only the _one_ channel that has the problem.

Would you be willing to bypass the AVR just so we can eliminate that as the culprit?

If that doesn't make a difference, can you send me a phone/account number (in a PM), and I'll report this and see if I can find an answer. Thanks.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ Better yet, see if you can find a way to duplicate it across all channels.

That would be a GREAT marketing tool for Dish.


----------



## robinandtami (Oct 24, 2010)

"[email protected] Network" said:


> Would you be willing to bypass the AVR just so we can eliminate that as the culprit?
> 
> If that doesn't make a difference, can you send me a phone/account number (in a PM), and I'll report this and see if I can find an answer. Thanks.


I will try to do that one evening this week. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

A question nobody else has asked yet: What audio outputs are you using? Is it possible that that one local channel is feeding silence during commercials to their Dolby Digital feed yet has audio on the "analog" feed?


----------



## robinandtami (Oct 24, 2010)

"Michael P" said:


> A question nobody else has asked yet: What audio outputs are you using? Is it possible that that one local channel is feeding silence during commercials to their Dolby Digital feed yet has audio on the "analog" feed?


I am using hdmi from the 722k to my avr. The same set up is duplicated on two other systems in my house. Hdmi from the sat box to an avr, except the other two sat boxes are not dvrs's; 222's I think they are. Both of the other systems are getting audio for this channels commercials.

Thanks for trying to help think this through, but I don't think that's it.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Does your AVR accept both DD and PCM and automatically switch between the two digital audio formats?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

To the OP: Ever figure it out?


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

No sound on commercials? Congratulations. You're the LUCKIEST HUMAN IN THE UNIVERSE!!! I can see the headlines: "Software glitch causes millions to be envious of Alabama resident/satellite subscriber: Faulty receiver sells at auction for over $67,000." ..and also on the news ticker along the bottom...


----------

